
Okta may have found a better way to handle our online identities - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/a-company-youve-never-heard-of-may-have-solved-the-password-mess-cd5d1725209b?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
bcoates
Super clickbait title for yet another enterprise single-sign-on product.

~~~
tptacek
On many other stories this would be a snarky dismissal, but here, it's just
about right.

------
bgilroy26
I sure would like to dump all of my passwords. I had always been told that the
biggest risk of having so many passwords is password reuse. ie If the password
for an inconsequential service is stolen it can be used to access more
important accounts.

In 2009 or so I had 4 I would use and I had two more that I used only for my
Gmail and my bank.

Two or three years ago I got tired of it and now I use three, one for Gmail,
one for the bank, and one for everything else. I know I'm probably not
applying best practices, but I'm so tired of it.

For an article that mostly read as PR for Okta, I'm glad that they mentioned
browser/OS keychains and OAuth.

If Mozilla Persona had a big push from a sales force behind it like it appears
Okta has, I wonder if they couldn't have blown out this whole market a while
ago.

------
falcolas
I use Okta on a daily basis. I'm not a fan.

I still use a password and 2fa code on a daily basis. On pages where the
appropriate fields don't capture the cursor by default, so my first attempt to
enter either will fail, since I have to tab over to or click on the field
first. Also, since you have to sign in daily, if you forget your phone (or it
fails), you're locked out of _everything_ until you sort it out.

There's also limited support for external applications, so it has to fall back
to being a simplistic password manager if you access anything without Okta
integration.

That said, our IT group loves it, since they can integrate all kinds of
authentication and authorization into it, without having to manage it
themselves.

------
nikki-9696
I used Okta for a few days. Not a fan, especially after I had to reset my
password on one of the sites I had in it, and there was no nice way to just
set the new password in it. I'll take a normal password manager with browser
plugins for as long as I'm stuck using passwords.

